# How do you feel about Isabelle?



## airpeaches (Dec 22, 2014)

There seems to be a lot of Isabelle love in the AC:NL community. Especially on the WiiU Animal Crossing Plaza, where she's in first place for pretty much all of the polls on there. 

Personally, I don't find her all that special, cute, or entertaining. Quite frankly, I find her somewhat annoying. I honestly don't understand how everyone loves her so much. 

For those of you that like her, why? 
For those of you that don't particularly care for her, why?

I'm not trying to stir up anything, I'm just curious. ​


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Dec 22, 2014)

I like her because she's just like one of those innocent little cute friends who try their best to make you happy with whatever they've got.


----------



## Eline (Dec 22, 2014)

I think I like her because she's always working, she just seems so nice to me. 

Everyone has their own opinion


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 22, 2014)

Aww that's too bad!  I do like Isabelle a lot, especially how she jingles when she moves! But yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion!


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 22, 2014)

I love her, except for a couple of things...
When she tells you what to do and when she forgets to tell you to get chur TPC Pic taken.
Its like you find the perfect place for a PWP and theres enough room and she'll be like~:
"Sorry, theres not enough space here!"


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 22, 2014)

I really like her. She's adorable and sweet and clumsy and ahh~
also she kinda reminds me of myself smh
We all have different opinions, though. ^_^


----------



## Momo15 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well I think Isabelle is a really good addition to the AC series. I mean, especially since we are now the mayor, Isabelle is important to helping people understand how to play the game and be the mayor. She's bound to be popular among younger audiences in the game anyway; she's just plain adorable!


----------



## airpeaches (Dec 22, 2014)

Shokyokudesuka said:


> I like her because she's just like one of those innocent little cute friends who try their best to make you happy with whatever they've got.



She is a lot like that, but I think that's part of what annoys me. ._.; All that positivity.



Eline said:


> I think I like her because she's always working, she just seems so nice to me.
> 
> Everyone has their own opinion



Her hard-working attitude is a redeeming quality. The niceness seems so fake to me, I can't help but dislike it. I'm so used to seeing people day-to-day that have the "niceness" that Isabelle does, sadly it is always fake. Isabelle reminds me too much of them. 



snapdragon said:


> Aww that's too bad!  I do like Isabelle a lot, especially how she jingles when she moves! But yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion!



One of the *only* things I like about her is how she jingles. The other is how her head is shaped like a bag of bells.  That makes me happy.


Indeed everyone is entitled to their own opinions!  Diversity in opinions makes discussions less mundane.​


----------



## unintentional (Dec 22, 2014)

She's cute (especially when she says her ears were too fluffy and muffily /cries/)

But it gets super annoying talking to her trying to place a project like 
"uh, miss mayor this is too close to a river."
/scoots an inch/
"uh, miss mayor this is too close to a river."
/repeats 500 times/
"uh, miss mayor this is too close to a river."


----------



## Cudon (Dec 22, 2014)

Eh she's okay I guess. I don't see anything special in her personality, infact I feel like she's more bland than the actual personalities of villagers. Her looks don't please me all that much either. 

She's just not special in any single way. Also tired of seeing her as the AC logo character


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 22, 2014)

eh she's cute I think.

Dr Shrunk is cuter tho


edit::
no but really she is cute and I do like her
she's so sweet and always positive and she's always
working so hard to be the best secretary she can be 

I think one of the main reasons why so many people hate her
is because of how overrated she is and how she appears so much
sure I can agree with this but I still adore the character despite this.

But Dr Shrunk is still cuter tho​


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 22, 2014)

DapperGoatee said:


> There seems to be a lot of Isabelle love in the AC:NL community.​



Really? I thought everyone hated her.

I think she's OK. I don't see what's to hate about her. I like how positive she is and I think it's adorable how you hear a jingle sound everty time she moves.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 22, 2014)

Derpykat said:


> I love her, except for a couple of things...
> When she tells you what to do and when she forgets to tell you to get chur TPC Pic taken.
> Its like you find the perfect place for a PWP and theres enough room and she'll be like~:
> "Sorry, theres not enough space here!"


She also won't let you do stuff like take down a PWP and put up a fundraiser on the same day. And she won't let you be the mayor on things like bug contests.


----------



## Tao (Dec 22, 2014)

I think she's adorable. 

I like that she jingles when she walks. That she's pretty shy a lot of times and a bit ditsy. She's also hard working which really makes me want to have the option to give her the day off. She's always looking forward to stuff and being excited about special events, more so than the other villagers (probably because they're the only days she gets out the office).

She's also the friendly face that greets me every day.

Her design is adorable as well in my opinion. Aside from Stitches, she's the only adorable looking 'villager' in my village at the moment.


----------



## debinoresu (Dec 22, 2014)

i dont love her but i dont hate her either

i wish theyd given her more personality/individuality like phyllis or KK or brewster or really most of the major NPCs have some sort of quirk or personality and she.. doesnt. shes just nice and smiles and holds your hand through this mayor thing 

i just kind of dismiss her as a character, shes as good as a textbox in a tutorial as she is a character


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 22, 2014)

I think she's adorable. She's a cute little dog, that always does her best and works all day to please you. She's the best secretary you can ever have


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 22, 2014)

It's not pretty much every, she HAS been the top vote getter since they started it! I'm neutral toward her. She annoys me with the- you can't build that here because of this, that, the other, but is also cute, so I can't stay too mad at her!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

She's alright, but the game/media exploits her way too much.

It's like she's the new face of Animal Crossing now, and some of the great NPCs in the past like Tom Nook and Sable just get shoved aside and nobody talks about them ever again.


----------



## maryme (Dec 22, 2014)

Ohh she is cute


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 22, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> She's alright, but the game/media exploits her way too much.
> 
> It's like she's the new face of Animal Crossing now, and some of the great NPCs in the past like Tom Nook and Sable just get shoved aside and nobody talks about them ever again.



Plus, that R34 man...

please don't ban me


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 22, 2014)

I really don't interact with Isabelle much at all. I only see her when I log into the game and on special events/holidays. I hardly ever put down PWPs or do any actual mayor work at all. I go into Town Hall less than once every three months.

But I do find some of her dialogue very endearing. My favourite thing is when I try to adjust the time but I make a mistake and have to adjust it again, and the second time around she says "My ears are just too fluffly and muffly, I guess!"  I think she makes a nice logo character for AC:NL.

So yeah, I like her! I don't really think about her much, she's not one of my all-time faves, but she's cute and likable.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

PlasmaPower said:


> Plus, that R34 man...
> 
> please don't ban me



Don't remind me of that.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Dec 22, 2014)

It's Isabelle who is _really_ running the show. She does all the planning and paper work, works 23 hours a day, and takes care of the activities. I know that she's the one who organizes the tourneys and arranges for Redd and Katrina to visit. I like her because she makes my life easier and allows me to take credit for my town being such a great place.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 22, 2014)

She's alright. I don't find her special at all. I agree with you that she can be annoying at times. Like when you stand in the wrong spot while trying to place a PWP, she just rambles on and on and on nonstop and I'm just screaming shut up in my head. I also hate how she's very controlling over what the mayor does. She's supposed to be my ASSISTANT, not someone that does everything and tells me what to do. Also, a lot of people think she's the most adorable thing. She's honestly not even that cute to me.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 23, 2014)

I like to think that Isabelle is really the mayor but she makes you do all the work
and pay for it and all the other special NPCs are in Cahouts with it 
and they all laugh at you and all the other villagers because secretly they're all a55holes​


----------



## Tao (Dec 23, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> I like to think that Isabelle is really the mayor but she makes you do all the work
> and pay for it and all the other special NPCs are in Cahouts with it
> and they all laugh at you and all the other villagers because secretly they're all a55holes​




It's not secret that they're a**holes. You can tell they're mocking you with every sentence.
"Oh, I want some fruit. Could you get me an apple from that tree there, 2 feet away?"
"Is that a watering can? I wonder what you could possibly be doing with that!"
"You like my shirt? I got it from another town...Because your designs suck bawls"


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't really like her that much
I would have preferred maybe a male PA or at least a different animal, like a cat.

Heck, rover would have been perfect.


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 23, 2014)

PlasmaPower said:


> She also won't let you do stuff like take down a PWP and put up a fundraiser on the same day. And she won't let you be the mayor on things like bug contests.



Yeah true...
I prefer her sister tbh...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> It's not secret that they're a**holes. You can tell they're mocking you with every sentence.
> "Oh, I want some fruit. Could you get me an apple from that tree there, 2 feet away?"
> "Is that a watering can? I wonder what you could possibly be doing with that!"
> "You like my shirt? I got it from another town...Because your designs suck bawls"



ACNL In a nutshell.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 23, 2014)

Tao said:


> It's not secret that they're a**holes. You can tell they're mocking you with every sentence.
> "Oh, I want some fruit. Could you get me an apple from that tree there, 2 feet away?"
> "Is that a watering can? I wonder what you could possibly be doing with that!"
> "You like my shirt? I got it from another town...Because your designs suck bawls"



I meant the special NPCs(aka)the shop owners and event/holiday characters not Villagers :U 
but okay..



Derpykat said:


> Yeah true...
> I prefer her sister tbh...



Brother,she has a brother not a sister​


----------



## oreo (Dec 23, 2014)

Tap Dancer said:


> It's Isabelle who is _really_ running the show. She does all the planning and paper work, works 23 hours a day, and takes care of the activities. I know that she's the one who organizes the tourneys and arranges for Redd and Katrina to visit. I like her because she makes my life easier and allows me to take credit for my town being such a great place.



Basically this. I think she is adorable despite her rather plain looks.


----------



## Noctis (Dec 23, 2014)

> But it gets super annoying talking to her trying to place a project like
> "uh, miss mayor this is too close to a river."
> /scoots an inch/
> "uh, miss mayor this is too close to a river."
> ...



this so hard. like shut up pls there is enough space I am the mayor and you are going to listen to me.
anyway I don't find her that special either.


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 23, 2014)

I love Isabelle, but she does have her annoying times when she won't let me place a PWP when there's plenty of space on all sides!


----------



## airpeaches (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you all for sharing your opinions! 
It's surprising how the general consensus regarding Isabelle varies so greatly between the different AC communities that reside on different websites (unless I'm just not aware of the true general consensuses that exist ^^;;...).



Jarrad said:


> Heck, rover would have been perfect.


Rover's honestly one of my favorite Animal Crossing NPCs, I would have totally preferred him, but it probably would have taken away the spotlight from his usual job of greeting the player on the train. ​


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 23, 2014)

"sorry Mayor you can't place that there it's too close to my b!tch  a55"


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 23, 2014)

I think she's annoying. But she gives me free **** sometimes, so we're cool.

Also, her voice is cute. I make her repeat my town tune sometimes...


----------



## Elamys (Dec 23, 2014)

i love isabelle, she's so adorable.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 24, 2014)

She's adorable and polite in a way that isn't obnoxious like Pelly is, tbh.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 24, 2014)

Dog wife.


----------



## skellybutt (Dec 24, 2014)

I can see how you would find her annoying tbh. I dont love her,  but she's pretty sweet


----------



## Geneve (Dec 26, 2014)

God, she annoys me so much too. Like an annoying fly. She bosses you around too much, despite being a simple secretary... Like, do I care about this fishing tourney? No, so let me work. It's my _JOB_. I'm the _MAYOR_. 

Bad dog.


----------



## Peachi (Dec 27, 2014)

To be honest I've always found Isabelle underrated, not overrated, because a lot of people on other sites I've been to hate her.

But anyway, I love her a lot, and this is coming from someone who despises dogs. I like her fluffy ears and hairstyle, and light yellow colors are awesome in my opinion.  I really like her positivity and I never find her annoying; her happiness adds to the carefree experience you get while playing Animal Crossing ^_^

Maybe I'm just biased because she has the same name as my precious younger sister, but nonetheless, Isabelle rocks :3


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2014)

She alright. I go to her for projects and stuff. Nothing special.


----------



## Baumren (Dec 28, 2014)

She's....ok, I guess? I certainly don't hate her, but I'm not in love with her either.

Also she always kinda gave me the impression of being someone who tends to either overexhert herself at work or let her boss (you?) make her work too much. 
Like for example when she said she's never even had the time to stroll on the beach and collect seashells? Like, wtf really? How many hours do you spend locked in that office? Are you getting enough sleep dear? Do I have to worry about you skipping meals? Do you want to take the week-end off?

O__O


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 28, 2014)

I think she's cute but I feel kinda guilty because the town hall is open basically all the time and she's ALWAYS THERE. She's so overworked, poor puppy 

I wish she had nicer clothes though. Puke colored cardigan does not suit her.


----------



## honeymoo (Dec 28, 2014)

I think she's a cute and nice character, but she has her not so nice traits, as does everyone!


----------



## Locket (Dec 28, 2014)

She doesn't let you put stuff in the places you want to. 


She is cute and nice though.


----------



## animale12 (Dec 28, 2014)

She can be pretty annoying in my opinion. I do like her little quirk where she gets carried away though. Makes her a bit more enjoyable.


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 29, 2014)

I think she's a cute character, but she's not one of my favorites.


----------



## tomnookandsable (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't get what's so special about her either...She seems kind of a pointless character to add in. Seems like they could have had someone already in the series be your secretary. Like Pelly or something. Idk. And another NPC dog? Really? Couldn't it have been like a new species or something?? Plus she bugs me because I think there's already a lot more female NPCs than there are males. But this could just be my OCD talking. Lol.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

I like her because she is cute ans sweet.

Also without her i wouldn't be Mayor


----------



## the groke (Dec 30, 2014)

i actually like the idea of pelly being your secretary instead. it seems a lot more fitting-- she was tortimer's assistant in the first place, after all
i really hate the fact that she overshadows all other NPCs
like someone else said, tom nook and sable are just swept under the rug now 
i like digby more but it's likely just because i see isabelle too much haha

she's so hard-working though, and it's really cute because she really is just a puppy trying to make her boss happy
so she doesn't realize she's annoying you by saying your PWP is .5cm off


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 30, 2014)

I like her because she's adorable and just wants to make you happy! ^_^


----------



## azukitan (Dec 30, 2014)

I find Isabelle's neurotic behavior pretty cute. She may be a secretary, but I also consider her the "shadow ruler" of ACNL towns


----------



## TheAbleSistersShow (Jan 1, 2015)

I love Isabelle.  She can be a bit clumsy, but she still works very hard to keep things running.
I just think she has an adorable personality.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2015)

I think she's really cute the only thing that annoys me about her is when you try to place a PWP somewhere and she says it wont fit. D;


----------



## Piyo (Jan 2, 2015)

I like Isabelle because I like that she tries her best to help the town uvu

...e-even if that means she won't let you place PWPs anywhere and she doesn't let us use the town funds to pay for them we use money from our pockets to do that


----------



## Biskit11 (Jan 2, 2015)

Biskit had a terrible dream about her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish you could pick a villager to be your secretary.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 2, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> I think she's really cute the only thing that annoys me about her is when you try to place a PWP somewhere and she says it wont fit. D;



why is this annoying? if it doesn't fit, it doesn't fit. don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Dork (Jan 2, 2015)

She's alright. She's very cute but I don't interact with her much so i haven't really developed much feelings for her. I wish there were more ways to interact with her, ya know? It'd be nice if her character were more developed as well like tom nook's and the able sister's. Even Brewster has more of a backstory than she does.

And guys, it's not really her fault if you can't place a pwp somewhere. It's how the game works.


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think she is adorable especially when you catch her sleeping to prompt the dreamsuite PWP =p only time I find her annoying is when I'm placing PWPs then I just want to kick her lol jkjk


----------



## snootybooty (Jan 3, 2015)

she's cute but i like digby more!


----------

